# Pro Kayaker Pat Keller is coming...



## alaskagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

...to speak at Colorado Whitewater's Fall Dinner! At 28 years old, Pat Keller is one of the most accomplished whitewater kayakers in the U.S, with many first descents, competition wins, and extreme kayaking. If you want to meet him in person and hear his incredible stories, then sign up for this event! It's November 5th at the American Mountaineering Center in Golden.

More details here: Colorado Whitewater - 2014 Colorado Whitewater Association Fall Dinner


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I have boated with Pat several times. One of the nicest people ever.


----------

